# What can I grow in Arizona?



## Hardas Singh

I don't actually live in Arizona, but I think I may want to move there and buy some land when I get out of college, probably about 3-5 acres. Of course the climate in Arizona can range quite a bit, but I'm considering the average. I also want a huge family, about 10 kids (probably less due to the fact that I wouldn't be able to support 10), but you can get an idea of what I want. I plan to work as a rural family nurse practitioner, so I have to be able to work full time as well as work the land, of course growing a large portion of our own food will be one of the major ways we spend time as a family.

I love Indian food particularly Punjabi food, so I'd probably like to grow fruits and vegetables that lend themselves well to Punjabi cuisine, but they must also grow well in Arizona.
I thought about growing wheat and different beans and legumes, but it didn't seem like the best idea with such a small amount of land, please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, but it seemed like it would be better to stick with growing fruits and veggies and buy my flour, rice and beans/legumes from the store.

It seems like lots of kinds of squash and gourds are grown in the Punjab, but do they grow well in arizona?

Here's a more extensive list of fruits and vegetables I was considering growing in Arizona, please tell me which ones you know grow well or not. 
I haven't even heard of some of them before!

Summer Vegetables:- Chillies, okra, bottle-gourd, vegetable marrow (squash), squash melon, bitter-gourd, pumpkin, sponge-gourd (luffa gourd), ash- gourd, musk melon, water melon, long melon, cucumber, arum (arvi), sweet potato.

Winter Vegetables:- potato, cauliflower, cabbage, kohlrabi, peas, tomato, radish, turnip, carrots, eggplant, spinach, onion, garlic, lettuce, and French bean.

Fruits:- citrus, guava, mango, peach, pear, plum, papaya, ber and lichi


----------



## Canadian

I'm pretty sure you can grow anything in Arizona as long as you have lots of water.


----------



## Hardas Singh

Ok, thanks, that sounds like very good news.


----------



## sailaway

How about prickly pear cactus, I hear they are good survival food, and a source of water


----------



## Hardas Singh

True. I could grow prickly pear cactus, both their fruit and pads are quite tasty if you can get over the fear of getting thorns in your tongue (which has never happened to me once although I've only eaten cactus a handful of times).


----------

